# How to get rid of gogle ad pop ups



## abax (Oct 25, 2020)

I just received a new MacBookAir and the ads are driving me mad. I've done a search and nothing works. *pulling
my hair out*


----------



## luvsorchids (Oct 26, 2020)

I use Adblock plus and helps a lot. Download Adblock Plus


Susan


----------



## abax (Oct 26, 2020)

Thank you sooo much Susan. Now let's see if it actually works.


----------



## SouthPark (Oct 30, 2020)

I haven't kept up with it, but I used to find that a combination of 'adblock plus' and 'noscript' was able to keep things under control - to a point. But would sometimes require some manual intervention.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Oct 30, 2020)

I use uBlock Origin, a Firefox extension, since it is easy on the CPU and memory. It is not an adblocker, but actually a content blocker with lots of ways of customizing what you want to filter. It works much better in my opinion.









uBlock Origin – Get this Extension for 🦊 Firefox (en-US)


Download uBlock Origin for Firefox. Finally, an efficient wide-spectrum content blocker. Easy on CPU and memory.




addons.mozilla.org


----------



## NewYorkBuilt (Oct 30, 2020)

On my MAC, I use Duckduckgo as the search engine and 1Blocker to kill tracer programs like googleads and other nasties that go bump on the page.


----------



## abax (Oct 30, 2020)

I think I'm lost in the fun house. None of the suggestions have worked so far. I have to BUY a blocker from
the Apple App Store. "They" get you coming' and goin'.


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 31, 2020)

can you stop 'notifications' in preferences?


----------

